# Ron de Barillito



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Where do you get yours?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've seen it in Orlando and Los Angeles, and nowhere else. In my opinion, one of the best bottles of rum out there. I like it more than Zacapa, Diplomatico, etc. because it's a bit lighter, a bit drier, but every bit as flavorful.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Mark. We had this at a pig roast a few weeks ago (at 11AM...LOL) and I realized I was drinking liquid gold. Fantastic. Need to find it, but its elusive.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

N, isn't this one of your spots? If not...

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/search.asp?s=barrilito&GO.x=0&GO.y=0


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Bingo...i knew i saw it. 

Where the hell is the 4 star?


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

People talk about the 4 and even 5 Star. It's so frequent, I believe there might have been some special bottling(s) only in PR or select markets, but as far as I know, the experts claim there are only 2 continuous bottlings, the 2 & 3 Star. 

If you come up on a 4 or more Star bottle be sure to take a picture to share.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I think some of those people may be confusing RdB with Barbancourt 5 Star. Just a hunch though.


----------

